# Tour of Britain 2017 **Spoilers**



## brommers (24 Apr 2017)

Just received this email:

Thank you for your further e-mail.


The 2017 Tour of Britain will take place from Sunday 3 to Sunday 10 September. Details of the respective stages/ route will be announced at the National Launch of the race tomorrow.


Please would you be kind enough to check the web site after tomorrow’s launch at www.tourofbritain.co.uk for an overview of the route and stages.


----------



## Rooster1 (24 Apr 2017)

I need to know the stages NOW!!!!


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2017)

I need to know the stages YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2017)

I thought the stages were announced ages ago


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I thought the stages were announced ages ago


Not so Marmy. Last year 'twas February


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Not so Marmy. Last year 'twas February


Maybe it was last year's event I was thinking about


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2017)

Well, i stayed up till midnight especially and i am very upset the website has not updated.


----------



## brommers (25 Apr 2017)

Apparently it's 6pm today


----------



## Rooster1 (25 Apr 2017)

...


----------



## richyx (25 Apr 2017)

I've been accessing the Tour of Britain website repeatedly all year attempting to find out the route. Annoucement on website http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/stages/index.php#.WP82I8Zw3IU says, "The 2017 Tour of Britain takes place from 3-10 September. The route for next years race wil be announced early in 2017, please check back then for full details of where you'll be able to see the world's best cyclists racing through Britain. 

Website announces that OVO are the race sponsors of what the website calls " the most prestigious professional road races in the UK cycling calendar ". Rumours have been circulating that the race will be visiting amongst other places the East of Scotland and North East and East of England again. Such a late announcement of the route raises suspicions in my mind that the organisers have been/ are experiencing some difficulties finding places to accomodate the route.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

Stage 1 finishes about 10 miles from my house.

I'll not bother going.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Apparently it's 6pm today


Someone must have forgot to tell the press in Scottish Borders that there is an embargo as stage one starts in Edinburgh and finishes in Kelso.

They also forgot to tell the media in Suffolk as the stage on Friday 8th is being held there.


----------



## Freds Dad (25 Apr 2017)

Routes released

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2017)

WTF happened to the London stage?


----------



## Freds Dad (25 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> WTF happened to the London stage?



It moved to Cardiff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> WTF happened to the London stage?


The provincial gnashing and wailing moves to that London


----------



## richyx (25 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> WTF happened to the London stage?


Isn't Hemel Hempstead down that there London somewhere ?


----------



## Hyslop (25 Apr 2017)

Wot?No Cumbria? Shurely some mistake!!!
I know,I know... We've done pretty well of late,but I'll keep you all informed of the reaction of our local worthies when they eventually realise we're not actually entitled to a stage


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Apr 2017)

Cardiff, It's been 30 years since this epic bit of bike throwing. You need to start at 4.50 or else have fun and watch it all. If anyone can find a clip of the post race interview, another classic


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> It moved to Cardiff





Marmion said:


> The provincial gnashing and wailing moves to that London



Not moaning or that bothered, out of the country that weekend for the third year in a row, i just always thought the idea of a bike race shutting down the centre of London for a day lent the whole thing an air of impressiveness. There's not much that does that these days, Marathon, Ride London and TOB is all i can think of.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2017)

Nothing near me so I fart in its general direction.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Nothing near me so I fart in its general direction.


you can join the Lahndaners this year in poo-poo-ing it


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> you can join the Lahndaners this year in poo-poo-ing it


Nowhere beginning with 'L', it'll be shoot this year.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Apr 2017)

Seems like a couple of days out for me by bike. I am glad it is getting around the country so much. The women's tour is coming to my part of the world again as well.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (25 Apr 2017)

It's going right past my front door - as in, literally one metre away, our door opens straight onto the pavement - on Saturday 9th.


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Apr 2017)

Just looked at the route and surprised to see a stage in Lincolnshire!!!!!

May have cycled a few miles to have a look, but we then realised we will be on day 3 of our LEJOG!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 1 finishes about 10 miles from my house.
> 
> I'll not bother going.


You'll be missing out. Last year we saw the finish of stage 1 in Castle Douglas and it was a great atmosphere, the whole town en fete, several thousand spectators, lots of street stalls selling foodie food and drink, the brewery bar doing a roaring trade serving in plastic glasses to take away, shops showing the live coverage on tv's, the big screen at the finish line and the live commentary over the PA, the fun of working out from the footage of which road they were on and which house they would past next. And after the race finish the choice of staying to watch the interviews and presentations or to explore the side streets where all the team buses were parked. Greipel very pleasant, Cav very grumpy.


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Apr 2017)

I went to watch the Cheshire stage last year and its a great day out.
Myself and my son cycled to the start in Congleton, had a mooch around the team buses and watching the riders warm up. After the start we cycled over to Holmes Chapel where there was a carnival atmosphere with food stalls, stalls selling cycling items and music. When the race had passed through we headed back to Macclesfield and watched the race struggle to go over the narrow canal bridge at Fools Nook. From there we headed home to watch the finish on the tv.

Go and watch it as it's a great event.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You'll be missing out. Last year we saw the finish of stage 1 in Castle Douglas and it was a great atmosphere, the whole town en fete, several thousand spectators, lots of street stalls selling foodie food and drink, the brewery bar doing a roaring trade serving in plastic glasses to take away, shops showing the live coverage on tv's, the big screen at the finish line and the live commentary over the PA, the fun of working out from the footage of which road they were on and which house they would past next. And after the race finish the choice of staying to watch the interviews and presentations or to explore the side streets where all the team buses were parked. Greipel very pleasant, Cav very grumpy.


I was only joking, I shall (hopefully) be going to both the start and finish and maybe catch some of the race during one of the loops around the Borders as well - hopefully extra trains/buses will be put on (or at least extra carriages!) so that people can get to Edinburgh for the start and to the Borders for the stage and/or finish; it should be possible to watch a decent amount of the stage and cycle to the finish and I'll have a word with the events planing people at the Council this afternoon to see what their thinking is re extra trains/buses etc. In previous years I have volunteered for marshalling but I think this time I'll just watch.


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2017)

nearest to me this year would be a two hour drive


----------



## nickyboy (26 Apr 2017)

User3094 said:


> Unusual for it not to be in the Midlands / North West at all.



We've had a good run

It is a bit of a dull route tbh. I can't see most of the stages being anything other than bunch sprints. That's exciting if you're spectating in the last few hundred metres but boring for the rest of it

If it was me I'd give them the Fred Whitton route for one day and tell them to get on with it


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Apr 2017)

I could theoretically cycle to watch Stage 7 in Thame.


----------



## sheddy (26 Apr 2017)

The Newmarket start to be accompanied by racehorses...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Nowhere beginning with 'L', it'll be shoot this year.


Other than


Rob and Alison said:


> Lincolnshire!!!!!


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (26 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It is a bit of a dull route tbh. I can't see most of the stages being anything other than bunch sprints. That's exciting if you're spectating in the last few hundred metres but boring for the rest of it



Some decent climbs here in the Cotswolds - it's going up Cleeve Hill and Bourton-on-the-Hill among others, and this is on the penultimate day so I'd expect some good racing.


----------



## Beebo (26 Apr 2017)

The nearest stage to me is Clacton, home of UKIP central.
The chances of me going to Clacton on a Thursday for the time trial is zero.


----------



## jimhead (26 Apr 2017)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> It's going right past my front door - as in, literally one metre away, our door opens straight onto the pavement - on Saturday 9th.


Lucky you. I've got a 1 mile ride out to Leafield Technical Centre  Looking forward to taking the kids to see it


----------



## tug benson (27 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You'll be missing out. Last year we saw the finish of stage 1 in Castle Douglas and it was a great atmosphere, the whole town en fete, several thousand spectators, lots of street stalls selling foodie food and drink, the brewery bar doing a roaring trade serving in plastic glasses to take away, shops showing the live coverage on tv's, the big screen at the finish line and the live commentary over the PA, the fun of working out from the footage of which road they were on and which house they would past next. And after the race finish the choice of staying to watch the interviews and presentations or to explore the side streets where all the team buses were parked. Greipel very pleasant, Cav very grumpy.


 I've looking at the map out of Edinburgh and I can't really work out what climb they are using, is it the same as last time? is it the Redstone rigg?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2017)

tug benson said:


> I've looking at the map out of Edinburgh and I can't really work out what climb they are using, is it the same as last time? is it the Redstone rigg?


They are going over Redstone Rigg


----------



## Jimidh (27 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> They are going over Redstone Rigg



I cycled up and watched them go over Redstone Rigg last time - they made it look really easy!

This year I'm taking the kids to see the start in Edinburgh then i might fire down to Kelso to see the finish as my wife's away that weekend and my kids both like cycling.


----------



## tug benson (28 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> They are going over Redstone Rigg


Watched it on the Redstone Rigg the last time it went over it, I had planned on cycling with a few guys out from Alloa to the Redstone Rigg then back home after the race had passed by but the day before it I was out and about climbing up Sheriffmuir and I snapped a spoke on my rear wheel on one of my bikes and I couldn't get it fixed on time, so I ended up driving over to Haddington and meeting the guys I was meant to be cycling with on the climb, I used a winter bike to get me to the RIgg ashamed to say I couldn't climb the Rigg on my winter bike even when I had a triple front ring on it, I had top get off and push infront of everyone


----------



## brommers (12 Jul 2017)

Tour of Britain have updated their website with more details on the stages - times, tele coverage, etc.
http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/


----------



## brommers (12 Jul 2017)

@Marmion 
Stage 1 Timetable. Don't know whether you've seen this yet.


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2017)

Have just booked 3 nights in Clacton for the 7th September ITT stage. Is any one else attending this stage? I've looked at the route map and am thinking of watching from the comforts of the 'Roaring Donkey' which is on the route at Holland-on-Sea (B1032). Be great to meet up with fellow Cyclechatters.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2017)

I will be going to Scunthorpe...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/offer-of-a-lift-to-tour-of-britain-scunthorpe.221393/#navigation


----------



## brommers (8 Aug 2017)

Just noted that Cylance Cycling (never heard of them), an American Continental class team, are due to participate in the Tour of Britain. I thought that it was odd that they were preferred to a British team - then I looked down the list of official partners and lo and behold there was Cylance.


----------



## Bollo (8 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Tour of Britain have updated their website with more details on the stages - times, tele coverage, etc.
> http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/


Good to see the ToB website is as awesome as ever.

Probably ride up to watch near Oxford and then show my face at the planned Cyclechat pishup in the city, subject to using Mrs Dr B's office as secure bike parking/changing facilities.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Aug 2017)

Dani King rides for the womens Cylance team.


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2017)

Email today from Tour of Britain organisers:

Watch every minute of the OVO Energy Tour of Britain LIVE on ITV4 this September

We are delighted to announce that thanks to ITV and our title sponsors OVO Energy, every stage of the 2017 OVO Energy Tour of Britain will be shown LIVE from Start to Finish on ITV4 this September for the first time.

Matt Barbet and Yanto Barker will bring you full live coverage each day, from Sunday 3 September in Edinburgh right through to the finish in Cardiff on Sunday 10 September.

As well as live coverage of all days, there will also be an evening magazine show bringing you features and the best of the days action.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2017)

Geraint Thomas is riding, per the beeb

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/41034450


----------



## geopat (28 Aug 2017)

ToB is on my normal circuit.

Going to watch on Sunday with my bike. I've never spectated at a pro cycle event before and wonder how long before it passes through can you use the roads?

I'm going to stand at the spot where I incur near cardio failure on a daily basis just to see them breeze up at more than 20mph no doubt.

Thanks


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2017)

geopat said:


> ToB is on my normal circuit.
> 
> Going to watch on Sunday with my bike. I've never spectated at a pro cycle event before and wonder how long before it passes through can you use the roads?
> 
> ...


Usually it's a rolling roadblock, if it isn't a circuit stage, so you should be fine up to half an hour or so before they get there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

Just arrived home after most of the week away working to discover that there is a free shuttle bus stop about 50 metres from my house which takes peeps to a KOM vantage point not far (3 miles-ish) from my house. I had been planning on cycling or running, but ...


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just arrived home after most of the week away working to discover that there is a free shuttle bus stop about 50 metres from my house which takes peeps to a KOM vantage point not far (3 miles-ish) from my house. I had been planning on cycling or running, but ...


Draft it?


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

This is now a **SPOILERS** thread. If you wish to discuss watching the race, etc. please start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

Just been having a look at the startlist and some strong riders are listed


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just been having a look at the startlist and some strong riders are listed


The sprints should be good


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2017)

shaping up to be a good race..


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

Dan Martin 120/1 for overall? - not much climbing though


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

There's a Velogames for this


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

I was in Kelso this afternoon and lots of amateur cyclists out on the surrounding roads, the town was full of Yodel vans and folk music types as it's also Kelso Folk Music festival - I hope cheering cycling fans will drown out the fecking fiddles and guitars and wailing voices tomorrow...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> There's a Velogames for this


So there is, I might stick in a team


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> There's a Velogames for this


Just stuck a team together and entered, didn't look at stage profiles so likely to be useless


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

It's much less hilly than last year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

Geraint meets Brad's smaller more ginger twin


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just stuck a team together and entered, didn't look at stage profiles so likely to be useless


When did you do well at this after studying them?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> When did you do well at this after studying them?


I should always win, it's not my fault the nobbers don't try hard enough!


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2017)

One of these for stage one?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4941524, member: 9609"]I was along the Mellerstain road a few nights back (it is one of my regular roads) the council must have given it a wonderful surface and tidy up, I had wondered how a major cycle tour/race was going to cope with the potholes grit and mud.

I won't be here the morrow to see any of it but I would have thought the big climb up from Leaderfoot would be the place to go (unless they are going down their, I can't tell from the map)[/QUOTE]
Aye, I was thinking the Mellerstain road would be "interesting" and glad they had sorted it out as it might make it a bit less wacky races when going along it.
I think they go down towards Leaderfoot after Scott's View.


----------



## Bollo (3 Sep 2017)

Sheet! The Sprandi–Polkowice team kit has just blown my pain cave TV! Switching to backup.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

Kelso


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

Amusing car incident #1 when an old bloke refused to accept he could not enter Kelso town centre, much ranting from him and his wife until Police motor cyclist arrived and he decided to move, only to stall. He left to much cheering


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

Many motos


----------



## Jimidh (3 Sep 2017)

A few images from the start in Edinburgh today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

Quite a bit behind the winners and slow enough to get a pic


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2017)

Hope you enjoyed yourself today, Marmy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> Hope you enjoyed yourself today, Marmy.


I did thanks, a really good day out. Well organised, excellent big screen to stand and watch it all, decent free hats, and very good bacon and sausage roll from a nearby cafe; what's not to like?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

Oh, and I also got myself on the telly in the role of "tall bloke standing behind the presenter waving like a nobber"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2017)

Mine from the Royal Mile


----------



## Turdus philomelos (3 Sep 2017)

Yeah, me and my Saltire made the cut to appear on the ITV4 highlights.


----------



## GilesM (4 Sep 2017)

We watched it on the steep section of Redstone Rig, excellent location as we could see the race heading towards us from quite a long way out as it slowly came up the lower section of the climb, very impressive the way they came up the steep section, it's about 18%, most didn't even look like they'd noticed it was up hill. Added bonus was the 4G signal, so we could watch the race live until it got close enough to see. Really good day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2017)

See the bloke in the middle of the pic in the background, right in the middle of the bush, with the strange Inspector Gadget extendable neck? That's me


----------



## GilesM (4 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> See the bloke in the middle of the pic in the background, right in the middle of the bush, with the strange Inspector Gadget extendable neck? That's me
> View attachment 371725



Looks like the extendable neck helped with your view, we were edited out of the highlights, they cut away from the break on the steep section of Redstone Rig, about 25m before they got to us.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2017)

GilesM said:


> Looks like the extendable neck helped with your view.


Aye, I look like a freak but usually get a good view of things


----------



## Aravis (4 Sep 2017)

Can we watch the **********************************ing race please?????????????


----------



## brommers (4 Sep 2017)

No need for a periscope then, Marmy


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Sep 2017)

What boring coverage. I know most of today's route and was looking forward to 'riding' it again on TV. It seemed that every time the break approached an interesting point we cut to the bunch, or a commercial break just long enough to deny us views of the many villages along the route. I don't want a travelogue but endless close ups of the side view of the leaders were just too much. I was following the route using maps and the eta, and most of the time it was the only way I had any idea of where they were.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2017)

EBH relegated, with Viviani awarded the stage and also taking the race lead.

Taylor Phinney DQed for crossing a railway as the gates were coming down.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> See the bloke in the middle of the pic in the background, right in the middle of the bush, with the strange Inspector Gadget extendable neck? That's me
> View attachment 371725


Are you the bloke that keeps standing in front of me at gigs?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Are you the bloke that keeps standing in front of me at gigs?


If it's a bloke with a go-go-gadget-neck then quite possibly.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> If it's a bloke with a go-go-gadget-neck then quite possibly.


I've never looked at your neck, i keep staring at the point on your back where i'm going to stab you.


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2017)

So that profile picture of yours is not actually you then Marmy? shame, because you looked so handsome.


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2017)

Currently at the finish line in Scunthorpe are there any other cyclechatters here


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2017)

Well this name won't be on this bus next year.....


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2017)

Wednesday's stage:
5 - 8 riders, mainly British, form a breakaway group
3 teams at front of peloton ensure gap doesn't exceed 4 minutes
All breakaway riders reeled in about 10km from home
Belgian bloke fails with late solo attempt
3 - 5 riders contest sprint finish
No need to watch


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> Wednesday's stage:
> 5 - 8 riders, mainly British, form a breakaway group
> 3 teams at front of peloton ensure gap doesn't exceed 4 minutes
> All breakaway riders reeled in about 10km from home
> ...


- and today? What's the betting?


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2017)

No one will know what to do tomorrow with the time trial


----------



## bladesman73 (6 Sep 2017)

Im there in clackers tomorrow..day off work to watch a time trial..what am I doing?


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2017)

bladesman73 said:


> Im there in clackers tomorrow..day off work to watch a time trial..what am I doing?


Should be worth watching as there are many of the world's top TTers on show.


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2017)

Start times

https://t.co/nGh2pSPA2P


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2017)

FWIW my 3 for today:
Van Emden
T. Martin
Castroviejo


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2017)

@brommers mine would have been
S.Kung
T.Martin
G.Thomas


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> Wednesday's stage:
> 5 - 8 riders, mainly British, form a breakaway group
> 3 teams at front of peloton ensure gap doesn't exceed 4 minutes
> All breakaway riders reeled in about 10km from home
> ...


Plus 2 riders disqualified for pavement cycling IIRC and 1 hospitalised following collision along with teammates with a car left parked on the course - http://road.cc/content/news/228903-rider-hospitalised-after-tour-britain-peloton-crashes-parked-cars - not that you'd know about the collision from the highlights. Cover up?


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2017)

how the hell do you get sheep to do this..

View: https://twitter.com/BrainOnWheels/status/905432666404782082


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> how the hell do you get sheep to do this..
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BrainOnWheels/status/905432666404782082




Possibly, they're the 'electric sheep, that Androids dream of'??


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Sep 2017)

I've a hunch food might be involved .....


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2017)

After the TT today I think that the race has opened up now.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2017)

We're watching the highlights and my wife just shouted "Do it for your hair" at Tony Martin as he rolled off the ramp.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2017)

I was enjoying Marty MacDonald actually pronouncing Lars Boom correctly (bohm), then that smug newsreader Barbet makes a "boom" joke.


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2017)

Something has got to happen today, surely? hasn't it?


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> On a long flat WET stage


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2017)

Cleeve Hill inside the last 10k should thwart a sprint finish from the fast men today


----------



## Bollo (9 Sep 2017)

As I couldn't make the side of the road today so I'm watching on the TV. Does today's stage finish in Mordor?! Those clouds look evil enough to neutralise the race if they drop their load.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 Sep 2017)

I was at the Cat3 climb in Bourton on the Hill banging a cowbell like a nutcase. We had rain, sun and rain again and watched a huge storm was really good fun.


----------



## 3narf (10 Sep 2017)

Yes, we were in Cheltenham and it threw it down! Met Yanto Barker and Matt Barbet, had a go on a hand cycle with my daughter and made a fool of myself on the 30-second sprint challenge (I just had flu, seat was too low etc etc)... Kids loved it too!


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2017)

From the official website:





Viryienka (Team Sky) goes on the attack now off the front of the lead group.

They done exactly the same during the TT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2017)

Good to see Mark Stewart out front and getting some coverage


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2017)

EBH did well to hold off the peleton for the win


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2017)

I enjoyed that. Great seeing Mark on the podium with the stage combativity award, and a decent finish to the stage.


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2017)

The two of them worked well together. I enjoyed today's stage.


----------

